# Watch stands



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Having a nosey online for watch stands and there seems to be plenty of clear plastic stands as on ebay

Has anyone ever come across any custom stands? Not quite sure what I'm looking for but something wooden? substantial?

Anyone any ideas please?


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

See if @Davey P's friend who is a wood carver can make you a custom sort of wood stand for your watches.

If you're stuck for ideas see if you can get ideas from pinterest or Etsy


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Damo516 said:


> Anyone any ideas please?


 Here's some.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

a rotary neck tie rack is above my work bench. vin


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

@WRENCH - I saw a couple of them earlier, the 1st and 2nd are ok. Notonthehighstreet.com?

Just been pokemon hunting with the kids and having a think... wouldn't it be good if you had a plaster cast/clay model of your own wrist on some kind of stand???


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've picked up a couple of stands from eBay sellers liquidating jewelry store display gear. Lucked out on a very nice Ullysse Nardin wood stand.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

These are the ones I use for some of my cheaper watches:



Not really suitable for anything too heavy, as the wooden block is not as stable as it looks, and can topple over if you're not careful. But works great for medium sized and light weight watches. I keep my top 20 heavyweights and more expensive watches in a lockable desk drawer anyway, but it's nice to have a load of cheap beaters lined up on a shelf in my home office, ready to grab and go :tongue:

The plastic top part of the stand can be mounted facing the other way, so the Fat Face logo is at the back, but I like it so I use them as shown. I've also got a selection of "half height" stands in the same design, which are a bit more stable, and less prone to falling over :laugh:


----------



## dannyblack (Nov 16, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Here's some.


I might have a bash at making myself one

Probably nowhere this level but worth a bash

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

